# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  waarom er zoveel ziekten en klachten zijn

## SabinaT

Als we pijn hebben of klachten hebben gaan we bij de dokter.
Die dokter zoekt wat mis is en pakt de klachten aan.. maar waarom wordt er zo weinig gedaan om de oorzaak aan te pakken.
Onze algemene gezondheid moet op pijl gehouden worden door uiteraard gezonde voeding, bewust met je eten en je lichaam omgaan. Er is zoveel ongezonde troep op de markt.
Een heel belangrijk volgende stap is ervan bewust zijn dat de meesten onder ons een verzuurd en/of verslijmd lichaam hebben.
De basis van een gezond leven is dus die zuurtegraad in ons lichaam weer in balans te brengen en verslijmingen aan te pakken.
Dan werkt ons lichaam weer optimaal en kunnen afvalstoffen goed afgevoerd worden en kan ons lichaam weer beter voor zichzelf zorgen. Voedingstoffen worden weer beter opgenomen etc..

Dit is een vicieuze cirkel.

Ik ben in contact gekomen met iets uniek waarvan ik vind dat dit bekendheid verdient, zodat iedereen weet dat het mogelijk is om de basis aan te pakken en zo de algemene gezondheid aan te pakken.
Ik vind het mijn plicht dit te delen en ik hoop lieve mensen dat jullie dit mee delen.

Hier vindt u de link http://www.phoenixlounger.com/phoenix-lounger/werking

Wij moeten samen zorgen voor iedereen.

Alvast bedankt.

----------


## Flogiston

Tot zover dit commerciële intermezzo.

Beste Sabina, volgens mij is het niet de bedoeling dit forum te gebruiken om reclame te maken. Ik gun iedereen zijn verdiensten, maar kies alsjeblieft een andere weg dan dit forum om aan wat inkomsten te geraken.

Daarnaast is deze reclame ook nog eens misleidend. Ik denk dat de Reclame Code Commissie jouw commercial zou verbieden.

Waarom? Welnu, het lichaam is uitstekend in staat zichzelf te ontgiften. Het enige dat we daartoe moeten doen zijn twee dingen die eigenlijk heel normaal zouden moeten zijn: gezond eten zodat we geen nieuwe gifstoffen toevoeren, en goed bewegen zodat eventuele gifstoffen goed kunnen worden afgevoerd.

Zolang we die twee dingen maar in de gaten houden, is "ontgiften" door middel van welk apparaat dan ook pure geldklopperij.

Verzuren is niet mogelijk. De zuurgraad is voor het lichaam zo enorm belangrijk dat er een hele serie regelmechanismen aan het werk is om de zuurgraad op het juiste niveau te houden. Die zelfregulatie werkt zo ongelooflijk goed dat het zelfs niets uitmaakt of we bijvoorbeeld vijf superzure citroenen eten, of een halve liter milde natronloog (uiterst basisch) drinken. Deze twee voorbeelden hebben een gigantisch verschil in zuurgraad, maar voor het lichaam maakt dat niet uit: de zuurgraad van het lichaam blijft constant!

Zodra iets wordt aangeprezen als "ontzurend" weet je dat het ofwel commerciële geldklopperij is, ofwel dat degene die het aanprijst zelf niet op de hoogte is van de werking van het menselijk lichaam.

Tot slot noem je nog "verslijming". Geen idee wat dat zou moeten zijn - zou dat de nieuwste angstzaaiterm zijn, bedacht door een slimme commerciële marketingman die onwetende mensen op die manier bang maakt, om zo een behoefte te creëren aan zijn "oplossing" voor dit (niet bestaande) "probleem"?

----------

